# Residence change



## jrc1179 (Apr 30, 2006)

How easy is it to change residency. How long is the process?


----------



## COto50 (Sep 30, 2007)

you have to live in the city/town for one year in order to claim it as a residency preference.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

I believe in order for you to actually get residency preference you had to have lived in the city/town for at least a year, PRIOR to the date of the exam.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Residency is one year or more prior to the date of the exam. My understanding you dont change your residency until next exam. You can however change you mailing address if you moved after the exam.


----------



## tommym27 (May 31, 2006)

A question I had along the lines of this thread are, if you claim residency and then move out of that town after the list is established, do you then lose your residency preference in that town?


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

no


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, new here. Great site and info! 
I hope you don't mind me posting a question within this thread. It's sort of related.

I just took the exam on the 29th and I have been living in Boston, for over a year. Previously, I had taken a civil service exam but I lived in a different city. I went to check the online standings and noticed they still had me as a resident of my former city. If I delete my city preference and change it to my current address will it be legit?

Thanks


----------



## okie317 (Oct 6, 2007)

that is because for the last exam you were a resident of the other city, when the new results come out it will reflect your new residency as long as you indicated it on the day of the recent exam.


----------

